# Canvas cab curtains



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

I have 12 engines that need canvas cab curtains. What fabric do you use? I had tight canvas that I used to make bags for my Uinitah flat cars but it has to big of a weave for the curtains. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Doug


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Jonathan Bliese of Electric & Steam Model Works, mentioned to me that old pillow cases painted/soaked with Floquil Earth are good for canvas cab curtains. 

I haven't used pillow cases for cab curtains yet, but I have used some (unpainted) for extra flags.


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Doug,

I just used an old handkerchief that I found lying in a sewing box. At first it was a bit too white, but I dabbed a small black wash over it and it soon toned it down once it had absorbed the colour.





















All the best,
Gavin


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Great and thanks for the responses. We have one with my name on it already. It's already brownish, so a little soaking in some thinned out paint will do the trick..


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

if you use very fine cotton cloth that would be good for ladies hankies and dip it in coffee you get what you need. 
hang it up wet, where you want it and let it dry on spot.


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, I caught your question over on the Whistle Post and replied there, before I saw your question here....


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Well since I'm unemployed and loving it- wish I could make it a life style I went to the local fabric store and found 2 yards or remnant fabric for 6 bucks. I'va already soaked it in coffee and tomorrow I will start outfitting all my engines with cab curtains. Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting idea on soaking in coffee.

Wouldn't that make the curtains smell like coffee for a while? Could it attract bugs?


----------



## supagav (Feb 8, 2008)

Sounds cool Doug, good work! I'd like to see the pictures of how they turn out.

All the best,
Gavin


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

Posted By San Juan on 03/31/2009 4:39 PM
Interesting idea on soaking in coffee.

Wouldn't that make the curtains smell like coffee for a while? Could it attract bugs?


Once it dried I then re wet it and washed out the smell. Coffee is hard to get out so the stains stayed. Next I'm going to put it some water and coal dust then I'll make the curtains and post some pictures.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Wouldn't that make the curtains smell like coffee for a while? Could it attract bugs?
i don't mind coffee smell. 
just make sure, to use black coffee without sugar. i never experienced any bugs at applied coffee. 

btw, for indoor layouts the content of coffee filters is nice to modell fresh ploughed fields. or flowerbeds.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I think without sugar you'll be ok.... 

I know the story of a museum trolley, originally built for Naragansett, and spent most of its life in Rio DeJanerio .... when they closed down the trolley system and it came back to the US to the museum, it was shipped on a coffee barge; the (wooden) body on the deck, and the trucks down in the hold, which was then filled with coffee beans. 

For several years when you made the transition on the controler from Series to Parallel, the whole car filled up with the smell of roasted coffee.... 

Matthew (OV)


----------

